# Wie nennt man diese Art von Musik?



## Cruzes (30. November 2010)

Wie nennt man diese Art von Musik ala http://www.youtube.c...h?v=D4AoXMh0Di4 ( WoW Artahs Death Theme / Invincible )
ich stehe total auf so ne gemachte musik, schön mit gesang klassischer music und diesen ... nja ... epischen moment.

z.b. weitere titel:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yZy9ziutmaA
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bTm7vTsYBsI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNKL22rpcr4&feature=related

... etc, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen oder sagen wo es auf youtube ne sammlung von solcher musik gibt.

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. November 2010)

Mytische Balade mit indianischem Touch.

P.S.: Sagen wir einfach "epische RPG Balade". ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Dezember 2010)

ich würd sagen das ist Ambient.


----------



## Charom (1. Dezember 2010)

Enya - May it be ist aufjedenfall New Age, laut Lable.

den Rest würde ich eher zu Moderner Klassik zählen.


----------



## Killer-Katze (1. Dezember 2010)

Zu den WoW-Liedern:

Naja, es gibt ziemliche Ähnlichkeiten in der Songstruktur zwischen diesen Liedern und Filmscores!

Scores sind die Lieder eines Films, die meist instrumental mit vereinzelten Gesängen oder Chören auftreten. zB auch der Herr der Ringe Score...
da hast du ja auch die klassische Symphonische Musik mit epischen Momenten  

Nicht zu verwechseln mit Soundtrack!!!! 

Ich liebe dese Art von Musik auch über alles :-) Meist finde ich solche Lieder unter Movie/Game/Fantasy Scores...


----------



## Gerti (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das genau für eine Musikrichtung ist, aber Conquest of Paradies von Vengelis geht denke ichauch mal in die Richtung.

Und an meinen Vorposter.
Wo ist denn der Unterschied zum Soundtrack und den "Scores"? 
Manchen Hans Zimmer, Charlie Clouser etc. nicht den Soundtrack? Und normal ist da ja auch quasi kein Gesang bei bzw. es hält sich alles in dem Stil, wie du es beschrieben hast. Also wo ist da nu der Unterschied? :x
Edit: Vorallem es eine WoW Soundtrack CD gibt, wo das ganze Zeug auchnochmal drauf ist, was irgendwie unter deinen "Score" fällt^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Dezember 2010)

Unter Soundtrack fallen alle Sounds aus dem Film (also auch der Score).
Als Score werden nur die Lieder bezeichnet, die ausschließlich für den Film komponiert wurden.


----------



## Gerti (1. Dezember 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Unter Soundtrack fallen alle Sounds aus dem Film (also auch der Score).
> Als Score werden nur die Lieder bezeichnet, die ausschließlich für den Film komponiert wurden.



Okay, danke dir


----------

